

The Spyfiles - captainaj
http://www.wikileaks.org/the-spyfiles.html

======
billpatrianakos
This was here yesterday. Give it a rest.

This is old news, not secret, and barely even a leak.

Is it troubling that the public is probably being spied on? Yes. But WikiLeaks
needs to cut down on the editorializing before they lose all credibility too.
Secret technology that no one is supposed to know about doesn't come with
brochures that look like they came right out of corporate marketing. Let's
call this what it is: troubling, potentially harmful, but not a leak and
certainly not secret.

